# Roamio Can't Connect to 5GHz Band



## clortho (May 5, 2015)

I have a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router. It's been great to both the Roamio and everything else in the apartment since I bought it a month ago.

I purchased a Roamio around the same time. I've been using the 2.4GHz band on a lower channel since I first set it up, but I was running in to some buffering issues earlier today while streaming something on Amazon Prime so I thought I'd try the 5GHz band for the heck of it.

I tried a few times, and I couldn't connect. After giving the Roamio a hard reset, resetting my router back to factory settings, and trying every channel possible, my Roamio still will not connect to the 5GHz band. I was able to reconnect to my 2.4GHz setup, but for some reason this is giving me problems.

Any ideas or tips?

FWIW, there's only about 3 or 4 feet between my box and my router (I live in a small studio).

It's more the principle than anything else. I get over double the speed on that band and would prefer to connect to it if I have equipment that's capable of doing so.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

clortho said:


> I have a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router. It's been great to both the Roamio and everything else in the apartment since I bought it a month ago.
> 
> I purchased a Roamio around the same time. I've been using the 2.4GHz band on a lower channel since I first set it up, but I was running in to some buffering issues earlier today while streaming something on Amazon Prime so I thought I'd try the 5GHz band for the heck of it.
> 
> ...


I'm using the R7500. I can use either 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz. Since it's a basic TiVo I max out at 90+Mbps anyhow even though I am using external WiFi due to distance. I assume when you run the wireless setup you see the 5GHz SSID? I have different names but the same password for both bands. The 802.11n of the Roamio doesn't give you much of an advantage over a CAT6 connection. Does anything else work with 5GHz? My laptop has a Realtek RTL8811AU usb adapter and I use inSSIDer to view nearby sites. I see only two close routers but up to 15 phones.

I have found a power cycle of the router and the TiVo helps establish communications. Any clues from the R7000 log file?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Skip all that and hard wire. That fixes all of your issues. Streaming over wifi is not supported by tivo, though it will work for some.


----------



## clortho (May 5, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm using the R7500. I can use either 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz. Since it's a basic TiVo I max out at 90+Mbps anyhow even though I am using external WiFi due to distance. I assume when you run the wireless setup you see the 5GHz SSID? I have different names but the same password for both bands. The 802.11n of the Roamio doesn't give you much of an advantage over a CAT6 connection. Does anything else work with 5GHz? My laptop has a Realtek RTL8811AU usb adapter and I use inSSIDer to view nearby sites. I see only two close routers but up to 15 phones.
> 
> I have found a power cycle of the router and the TiVo helps establish communications. Any clues from the R7000 log file?


I'll take a gander at the log file tonight.

When I first set the Roamio up a month ago the 5GHz SSID wasn't listed as an option in my Network settings. I assumed at that point that it didn't have the capabilities. It wasn't until yesterday when I went to go test my connection that I saw it listed as an option.

My iPhone 6 Plus uses the 5GHz connection at home. My PC is hardwired, but I get consistent 120+mbps through Wi-Fi on the iPhone.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got my Roamio connected to the 5ghz radio of an Asus RT-AC66U. It's been rock solid; have never had a problem with it, for what that's worth or not. Tops out at around 90mbps, but usually get in the low 80's.



jrtroo said:


> Skip all that and hard wire. That fixes all of your issues. Streaming over wifi is not supported by tivo, though it will work for some.


Only streaming from TiVo to TiVo or to Mini is not supported. It's supported, though, for copuing shows between TiVos, for streaming to mobile devices, or for the built in streaming apps such as amazon, netflix, etc. That's what it's there for.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The only real support for the wifi is for guide data. All other functions are not.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> The only real support for the wifi is for guide data. All other functions are not.


And program transfer? I do it routinely between an S2 TiVo and a Roamio standard routinely--the next best thing to streaming (just start the transfer a few minutes before starting to watch the program--a piece of cake).


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> And program transfer? I do it routinely between an S2 TiVo and a Roamio standard routinely--the next best thing to streaming (just start the transfer a few minutes before starting to watch the program--a piece of cake).


I think jrtroo is just pointing out that TiVo support won't help you with WiFi transfer problems. Which makes sense because so many WiFi connections are flaky and won't support the speeds necessary to MRV transfers or streaming. On the other hand, what kind of help will they really give you anyway if you've got a network problem? Those are notoriously difficult to debug remotely.

If you've got a good WiFi connection it will certainly work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> If you've got a good WiFi connection it will certainly work.


So true. I use WiFi on my Mini, Roamio, and 8 other devices. Only thing wired is my Premiere. I do worry about the future with all the cell phones on WiFi. You really need a good router.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Right. It will often work, but is still unsupported.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> I think jrtroo is just pointing out that TiVo support won't help you with WiFi transfer problems. Which makes sense because so many WiFi connections are flaky and won't support the speeds necessary to MRV transfers or streaming. On the other hand, what kind of help will they really give you anyway if you've got a network problem? Those are notoriously difficult to debug remotely.
> 
> If you've got a good WiFi connection it will certainly work.


I've actually gotten TiVo Support help on transfer issues, between TiVo sets. As far as I recall, WiFi transfer between TiVo sets is a TiVo-documented feature.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

clortho said:


> I have a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router. It's been great to both the Roamio and everything else in the apartment since I bought it a month ago.
> 
> I purchased a Roamio around the same time. I've been using the 2.4GHz band on a lower channel since I first set it up, but I was running in to some buffering issues earlier today while streaming something on Amazon Prime so I thought I'd try the 5GHz band for the heck of it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Does your SSID have any unusual characters other than alpha numeric? Have you tried using different encription, i.e., AES vs TKIP?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> As far as I recall, WiFi transfer between TiVo sets is a TiVo-documented feature.


Yup.

http://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/how-connect-your-tivo-box-your-home-network


> *Option 3: Wireless connection*
> 
> Use this option if you dont plan to stream shows between TiVo boxes. You can also use this option if you have a Roamio Plus/Pro and want to stream shows to your mobile device (not to other TiVo boxes).
> 
> ...


----------

